# Upgrade to Ultegra Di2?



## MyaLover (Aug 8, 2011)

To begin, I have 2011 Defy Advanced 3 (105). I've had it one year and it has about 1,000 miles on it. It's pretty much in perfect shape as I haven't crashed at all.

In the off season, I've been planning on upgrading my wheelset. I planned on spending in the $600-$800 range for the wheelset and I was going to buy from my LBS (despite some wicked deals online). 

Getting closer to the time I'd like to do this, I began thinking I might consider trading in my current bike for something new that I could jump up to Ultegra and some better wheels. After calling my local shop for "deals," I was told they have a 2012 Defy Advanced 0 (with Di2) they could sell for $3,400. When I stopped by the shop to look at the bike, he also had a 2013 TCR 0 (Ultegra) that he could do for the same price.

I hadn't considered the TCR previously because I really enjoy the comfort of the Defy and I am by no means a "racer." However, I'm interested to hear people's thoughts on going from a Defy to a TCR.

Also, looking for what people have experienced with the Ultegra Di2 setup. Being a tech geek, I'm kind of drawn to this.

The bike shop said (without looking at my bike) that we could probably have a deal at $2,500 plus my bike for either bike. I'm considering offering $2,000 plus my bike (does this sound reasonable?) but I don't want to completely insult them either (I really like this bike shop).

Lastly, I could just stick with my current bike and get new wheels like I originally planned.


----------



## wthensler (Aug 26, 2012)

I have the 2012 Defy Advanced 0, just like the pic. I paid $4K out the door, so your pricing is good for a new 2012 with Di2. That Di2 is very, very sweet.

Can't comment on TCR, I really like the Defy Advanced. I have about 500 miles on it, M/L frame which fits perfectly.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

From a riding position / comfort point of view, the head tube height is probably the most aspect. If the new model is close to your current one, you should likely be able to find a happy solution. If your current wheels are P-SL1's or lesser, the P-SL0's will be a massive wheel upgrade by themselves. I have a pair of $800 Ksyriums in the garage as i prefer the SL0's overall.


----------



## MyaLover (Aug 8, 2011)

Thank you both for the info. 

I was likely going to pick up the Ksyriums for my current bike as an upgrade (currently riding on the stock Giant P-R2's).


----------



## fatoni (Jan 8, 2013)

MyaLover said:


> Thank you both for the info.
> 
> I was likely going to pick up the Ksyriums for my current bike as an upgrade (currently riding on the stock Giant P-R2's).


how big of an upgrade do you expect that to be? i just bought a defy 1 and am not finding much info on the wheels and tires im using. that makes choosing upgrades (budget minded ones at that) a bit hard to guage


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

@OP: My wife rides a Defy Advanced 3 (105) too but the 2012 model and has test ridden the 2013 version with Ultegra Di2. If I can get her one at the right price later in the year, then she'll be upgrading.

AFAIK (and as already noted by icsloppl) the main difference between the Defy & TCR is head tube height so unless you have already 'slammed the stem' on the Defy and need to get lower still, the TCR _*may*_ be of no advantage to you.


----------



## MyaLover (Aug 8, 2011)

After more consideration, I've pretty much completely ruled out the TCR. I don't think it fits my needs, but I'm still considering the Defy Advance 0. I guess it will come down to the deal they'll be willing to make.


----------



## wthensler (Aug 26, 2012)

Pics if you get it!


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

The defy advanced is the t700 carbon. The tcr I believe is t600 carbon, so think about that first.

Second, I also believe the tcr comp 0 has the di2 routed externally, and honestly that's just ugly. The 2012 defy also has a dura ace BB, where the tcr is just a normal pressfit.

The tcr does have better wheels, but that can always be upgraded. 

The biggest gripe for me about the tcr is t600 carbon and external cable routing.

Now cost. The defy probably cost the store about $2500. Your old bike probably had a retail of about $1950, so it probably cost 1100-1250. You aren't going to get much for it as its already 2 season old and the store isn't going to buy it back from you at cost. If anything, it's like them doing you a favor by taking your bike back and letting you upgrade. The best possible path is try to deal on the purchase of the new bike and sell your bike privately.


----------



## BuddhaLite (Nov 14, 2008)

I just picked up a 2012 Defy Advanced 0 for $3100 and it was a no brainier when the 2013 mechanical is the same price.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

BuddhaLite said:


> I just picked up a 2012 Defy Advanced 0 for $3100 and it was a no brainier when the 2013 mechanical is the same price.


Thats a great deal!


----------



## MyaLover (Aug 8, 2011)

Made a deal on the bike (Pics to come).

I offered $2K plus my old bike and he countered with $2,350 out the door plus my old bike plus a set of Ultegra Pedals. Seemed reasonable so it's done. 

I'll pick it up next week and then await some decent weather.


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

Congrats. We'll expect a full ride report ASAP 

PS Any chance you could reduce the image size in the first post? It's massive!


----------



## Cannot (Jun 27, 2012)

r1lee said:


> The defy advanced is the t700 carbon. The tcr I believe is t600 carbon, so think about that first.


If the OP is talking about TCR Advanced, that's T-700.

Defy/TCR Composite: T-600
Defy/TCR Advanced: T-700
Defy/TCR Advanced SL: T-800


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

Cannot said:


> If the OP is talking about TCR Advanced, that's T-700.
> 
> Defy/TCR Composite: T-600
> Defy/TCR Advanced: T-700
> Defy/TCR Advanced SL: T-800



I don't think the OP is talking about the advanced. TCR advanced 0 is $4800. Why would the lbs discount a new bike to the 2012 price he's trying to get rid of?

A TCR comp 0 is $3950 which makes more sense to discount to $3400.


----------



## MyaLover (Aug 8, 2011)

A couple pics. Way too cold to get any decent pictures outside the garage.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

MyaLover said:


> A couple pics. Way too cold to get any decent pictures outside the garage.


Very nice! Enjoy it, I'm sure you will. Considering a di2 upgrade myself.


----------



## wthensler (Aug 26, 2012)

Sorry, I'm confused. Is this a Defy 0? The paint scheme is identical.


----------



## MyaLover (Aug 8, 2011)

Yes, 2012 Defy Advanced 0.


----------



## wthensler (Aug 26, 2012)

You're going to love it. What size is it? I got the M/L and a longer stem, still may get wider bars.


----------



## MyaLover (Aug 8, 2011)

This is also a M/L. Came off a Defy Advanced 3 with a longer stem. Going to ride it like this for a bit like this and make some adjustments from there. 

Did you keep the original saddle? If so, how have you liked it?


----------



## wthensler (Aug 26, 2012)

The saddle is a bit stiff, but bearable. Not ready to swap it just yet. The M/L is comfy but I like them big, so I have changed the stem to 110 and flipped it upwards. Overall a great bike, I'll be putting a lot of miles in the years to come.


----------



## MyaLover (Aug 8, 2011)

wthensler - I noticed that there was a recall on the fork. Did you end up getting a new one? Or did it just need to be inspected??


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

MyaLover said:


> wthensler - I noticed that there was a recall on the fork. Did you end up getting a new one? Or did it just need to be inspected??


There was a fork recall in December 2011/January 2012 which was all dealt with (my wifes bike delivery was delayed over that Christmas) but I wasn't aware of a new one.
Any bikes sold now (i.e. wthenslers's) would be sorted.
Giant Bicycle Recalls Two Models; Forks Can Break Causing Fall Hazard


----------



## wthensler (Aug 26, 2012)

Yes, mind was sorted out. I already hit some pretty good size bumps so would have fell victim to a defect in the forks.....


----------



## MyaLover (Aug 8, 2011)

Sven_Nijs said:


> There was a fork recall in December 2011/January 2012 which was all dealt with (my wifes bike delivery was delayed over that Christmas) but I wasn't aware of a new one.
> Any bikes sold now (i.e. wthenslers's) would be sorted.
> Giant Bicycle Recalls Two Models; Forks Can Break Causing Fall Hazard



That is the recall I was talking about. My new purchase would fall into that model year/model (however I just bought it). Is it safe to say that the bike shop addressed if it applies?


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

MyaLover said:


> That is the recall I was talking about. My new purchase would fall into that model year/model (however I just bought it). Is it safe to say that the bike shop addressed if it applies?


I would think so. In the case of my wife's bike, it didn't even make it out of the Oz distributors warehouse! The recall happened pretty quickly so I would think that unless it has been sat in his shop for well over a year untouched, it will have the 'new' fork.
If you have concerns, maybe take note of the serial number and then call that toll free number to inquire?


----------

